# Is it strange that I often taste blood in my mouth when I am anxious?



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone else experience this? Could this be a sign of some kind of thyroid problem? Maybe an operation will cure my anxiety? :-O


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I've never experienced it. It might be worth getting this checked by a doctor.


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

I've found people complaining of "metallic" tastes in their mouths due to anxiety.


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

Help? Anyone?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know, but here's something http://www.calmclinic.com/anxiety/symptoms/metallic-taste.


----------



## Thegreatdiaphanousmeesha (Aug 23, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, how does your mouth feel when this happens? Are there any other symptoms present or linger after as well?


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

You need to see a doctor.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I agree it's probably a metallic taste rather than blood. I sometimes experience metal flavours and odd sensations on my tongue since having wisdom tooth surgery (I think they probably damaged a nerve around there). I'm not aware of thyroid conditions causing that.


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

I wish to God I had a thyroid problem. Then the anxiety could be cured with thyroid medication.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It happens to me sometimes- dry mouth and a metallic taste- but I don't think much of it. I get all sorts of psychosomatic symptoms when my anxiety kicks up. 

I can't speak for you though or any underlying health conditions you might have.. Although out of curiosity why do you suspect thyroid problem?


----------

